# Marine Radio Day



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

Good Afternoon ,
Does anyone have a web link from the MRD Website to download their purpose designed Log Sheets. The Link given does not work. And the German See Funker Website is down for maintenance 
73/s de Dronz G3NVM


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Try this link - Maritime Radio Day


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

DickGraham said:


> Try this link - Maritime Radio Day


Dick, Thank you for responding, that link shows up as an error . I have managed to get a copy of the log sheet from another participant. Thank you again for responding 73/s de Dronz-G3NVM


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

OK Dronz nae bother but the link does work so maybe your DNS lookup or site checker is suspect.
cheers the noo


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

As a Dx'er only, sadly I only was QSX briefly on the last afternoon. However for those who may recognise your call signs, here is a list of those I copied. I didn't think conditions were great. My list comes from 7 & 14 Mhz , as nothing heard on 10 or 21 mhz.

DL0DAO G4DKQ G3RID DL0DAN
L5LBC 9A2AJ EA5JAV DL6NBS
DL0MCM IR0IAR IT8GGU IT9QAU
Last Ship 5MVE
EA5TR EA6NB DB0FFR IU0JFZ
DL2SF HA6NR DF4DJ I4VOL
M0ITR SP5ZIP SM5FAT ? HB9BQR
GB0GKD SM6EWB



David
53 18 53.34 North
00 16 38.67 East


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Just send an e-mail to [email protected] with your tally of stations worked in each category - ship stations - coast stations - special stations - other amateurs. Sent an e-mail to Rolf on Friday and got my certificate later that day. I wasn’t on for long either day but final total was 19 ship stations, 11 coast stations, 1 other amateur - between 40M and 20M. 40M was very noisy and occasional deep QSB but 20M was ok.
happy days,
GWZM / GM4GZQ (SS Manaar / GFRG)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Had to pull out due to lock down/grand-children minding away from home QTH... 
Listened to MRD via a Dutch web SDR and it was amazing the activity on 80 40 30 and 20m considering condx and according to Rolf 169 participants... 
Sorry I missed it...


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

gwzm said:


> Just send an e-mail to [email protected] with your tally of stations worked in each category - ship stations - coast stations - special stations - other amateurs. Sent an e-mail to Rolf on Friday and got my certificate later that day. I wasn’t on for long either day but final total was 19 ship stations, 11 coast stations, 1 other amateur - between 40M and 20M. 40M was very noisy and occasional deep QSB but 20M was ok.
> happy days,
> GWZM / GM4GZQ (SS Manaar / GFRG)


I have tried that email address and it bounced right back through BT can you please check again just in case there is an error


gwzm said:


> Just send an e-mail to [email protected] with your tally of stations worked in each category - ship stations - coast stations - special stations - other amateurs. Sent an e-mail to Rolf on Friday and got my certificate later that day. I wasn’t on for long either day but final total was 19 ship stations, 11 coast stations, 1 other amateur - between 40M and 20M. 40M was very noisy and occasional deep QSB but 20M was ok.
> happy days,
> GWZM / GM4GZQ (SS Manaar / GFRG)


Email System Error - Returned Email with Subject: MRD Log Sheet and Summary


gwzm said:


> Just send an e-mail to [email protected] with your tally of stations worked in each category - ship stations - coast stations - special stations - other amateurs. Sent an e-mail to Rolf on Friday and got my certificate later that day. I wasn’t on for long either day but final total was 19 ship stations, 11 coast stations, 1 other amateur - between 40M and 20M. 40M was very noisy and occasional deep QSB but 20M was ok.
> happy days,
> GWZM / GM4GZQ (SS Manaar / GFRG)


Can you kindly check the email address again
Recipient: <[email protected]>
Email System Error - Returned Email with Subject: MRD Log Sheet and Summary
Reason: 5.1.1 user unknown 5.1.1 Unknown recipient.
Best Regards
de Dronz -G3NVM


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

[email protected] always works fine for me....


----------



## znord737 (May 1, 2006)

gwzm said:


> Just send an e-mail to [email protected] with your tally of stations worked in each category - ship stations - coast stations - special stations - other amateurs. Sent an e-mail to Rolf on Friday and got my certificate later that day. I wasn’t on for long either day but final total was 19 ship stations, 11 coast stations, 1 other amateur - between 40M and 20M. 40M was very noisy and occasional deep QSB but 20M was ok.
> happy days,
> GWZM / GM4GZQ (SS Manaar / GFRG)


Thank you for the information
73/s de Dronz-G3NVM


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Apologies, Rolf Marschner's e-mail address is [email protected]. Old age and dyslexic fingers hi hi.

gwzm


----------

